# I can now say I have been attacked by a betta



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)

The other day I went to go clean Lil Sano's tank. As I was taking out the heater, like I normally do, he swam over as fast as he could and bit me twice! It was so cute. The first time he let go almost instantly, but the second time he held on for about 10 seconds. I normally play "tag" with him and he chases m finger and then I chase him so I wonder if he was just playing. Either way, it was adorable. :-D


----------



## LizardFish (Sep 19, 2012)

Hahaha, that's funny. I've never had a fish bite me before. 
Lil' Sano is a piranha!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I tried mine to bite my finger but all he did was flare at it and swim around it in a threatening way. But he didnt do anything in the end.

How I miss that fish. And my Canaries.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sparkle never bit me yet. I bet it tickles :lol: 

They do have some type of cartlidge in their mouth..not exactly 'teeth'.

I love to *hear* Sparkle "crunching" his pellets when I feed him. I think that sounds real neat. :lol:


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

You can hear that? Oh my your sense of hearing must be keen indeed!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

awwww thats so funny...lol Perseus has never tried to bite me and I love to watch him chew his pellets its so adorable !!! A breeder told me that yes they have teeth very small ones and I read and article that they do, I will try and find it.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> You can hear that? Oh my your sense of hearing must be keen indeed!


My house is very quiet. I have been told that I would be a good safe-cracker since I can hear so well :lol: :lol: :lol:

Try feeding your betta with the tank hood off and have no other noise in the room. If the pellet is big enough and you listen carefully, you will hear "crunch..crunch...crunch". I love it :lol:


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

My boy Crusoe chases anything I place into his tank, including my hands. He is completely relentless though, determined to keep on attacking until my hand dies, and sometimes can get quite vicious. I have to isolate him in his cup when I change my water or else h won't stop pestering me.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I can hear my bettas crunching on their pellets too! So cool! I also love putting my fingers in the sorority, the girls will swarm around my hand and nip at it!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

My betta blue does it really loud! At first it worried me because I didn't know what he was doing!


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl:

It is 'crunch-n-munch' time twice a day. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

When Junior was younger he would jump and bite my finger if I held it just above the surface. It was so funny. I actually decided to get him from Petsmart when I stuck the tip of my finger into his cup and he went to nip it! (Love at first *bite* :lol

Playing with him sounds awesome! Maybe if he gets used to my finger in the tank he'll start chasing it... but for now he just flares and tries to "scare" my finger away. Too cute


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Buddha doesn't get much personal interaction unless I'm feeding him, so whenever I put my finger near the tank, he thinks it's for food. So playing tag is fun.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Not teeth like we have, or sharks. Bony ridges is one way to describe it. Looks like this:
(photo by inareverie)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol! tell me about it. I was adjusting my heater in the back corner of the tank, and I felt this little nipnipnip at the fingers I was using to turn the heater dial. my fish has ninjaed up on me and wa waiting to be fed!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Everytime I feed my bettas I let them jump for my finger, they are so cute!!! One of mine kinda holds on for a secnod  I just got a new boy and I'm letting him get used to me before I try anything  :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That is cute! When I tell Perry to come to me she does.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Not teeth like we have, or sharks. Bony ridges is one way to describe it. Looks like this:
> (photo by inareverie)




:rofl: That is cute! It looks like it's kissing!:lol:


----------



## leafythegreat (Aug 17, 2012)

LizardFish said:


> I've never had a fish bite me before.


Mr. Fishie goes at me all the time when I'm cleaning the tank. All I can think of is the little girl in Finding Nemo... "I'm a pih-wah-na!" He's so unthreatening, haha...


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> I love to *hear* Sparkle "crunching" his pellets when I feed him. I think that sounds real neat. :lol:


Hehe I love that sound, too. Shiny is especially loud when he chews.


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)

HAha. I hear Lil Sano jump out of the water when he eats, but that is about it. It does tickle when he bits, but don't tell him I said that. We like to play tag. I will put my finger in the water and chase him for a bit, then pet him, and then he chases me and nibbles. lol


----------



## ninjablackghostknife (Sep 16, 2012)

Awwwwww! My betta used to chase my finger all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I found that females (or mine anyway) tend to be pretty nippy...especially the big ones...I had one that would jump and nip if she felt she wasn't being fed fast enough.  they're so cute.


----------



## WikidWorx (Feb 23, 2012)

That's too cute! My little Gastly's too timid for that much excitement. He could barely handle the 5 gallon tank he was in originally which I've decided to sell and just go with 2.5 tanks. More room for more fishies! ^o^/ 

My roomie Jen has her two, Goblin & Golem, the former of whom tends to flare at just about anything, let alone a finger in the water. I'ts pretty funny really. You walk in the room, he flairs. You sit in the chair next to his tank, he flares. You point at him, he flares. Try and direct him to food, he'll spend the whole time flaring while letting pellets pass him by. He's not called a "Flare Monkey" fo nothin'!


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)

Everyone's stories made me laugh. lol


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol; once, one of my sorority girls but me when I was cleaning the tank and it actually kinda hurt ( she was aiming for another fishy I think)


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine is afraid of my fingers, because she's worried I'm going to grab her like I did when she jumped out her tank. After I dropped her back in, she sank, so I grabbed her back out to rinse her off some more, now whenever she sees my fingers, she hides, unless she sees the food bottle, then she waits at the top at a "safe" distance from my fingers.


----------

